# Big five broadhead?



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.tawkhaw.co.za/


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes i've been to their website but still haven't been able to get any info on buying them. calling and e-mails seem to not be working.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Just call again (when they're awake). I had to call a few times before mine arrived. Nice heads, haven't shot anything with them yet but I think they'll do the job.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

NWRokon,

Portland is 10 hours behind SA time so phone as soon as you wake up.

Johan Lottering's mobile number is +27 82 442 1516

Be sure to order extra blades as they are so hard that you can't sharpen them with most sharpners. 
Store the blades in a small container filled with oil to prevent them from going blunt or rusting.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Super Bh. It's all i'm shooting with at the moment. Took an impala and a warthog a few weeks ago. Going to do it again next week. Bh's wre flying through the animals - and into some rocky ground. Damaged only the blades. replacement blades are cheap and takes about 10 secondes to fit. 
I think these bh's fly even better than my field points.
Don't think i'll use anything else soon.

You can check the pics out on a thread of a week or so ago named "pratice run for August"

If you don't come right with Johan, Pm me your details and i'll ask him to contact you. He lives only a few blocks from me.


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you just what i was hoping for someone who could help make a connection.


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*?*

If it starts with a struggle to "find" the broadheads, I will not bother to purchase this blade, futher more, I think there are far better products available from people that "want" to do business.......


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Willem,

I had a chat to Johan on Tuesday evening and I'm rather keen to give his 4 blade heads a try. I've used his 2 blade heads for years and honestly can't complain about them. Once or twice it was a bit difficult to find blood at first but pretty soon you end up finding a very good blood trail. 
More often than not the animal goes down within sight though.:wink:


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, the blood trail i got on the piggy looked like someone used a bucket to poor blood...


----------

